# Çështja kombëtare > Elita kombëtare >  Vështroni doktor Halim Kosovën

## Brari

Vështroni doktor Halim Kosovën

Miranda Haxhia

Mjek i mirë është ai që di të ngjallë shpresën dhe në mënyrë të veçantë në Shqipëri, mjek i mirë është ai që të vështron në sy dhe ka kurajën të sfidojë mentalitetet dhe psikozën negative se nuk është sëmundja nga e cila duhet të ketë frikë njeriu, por sjellja dhe qëndrimi i mjekut. Shumë histori sillen rreth e rrotull për mjekësinë tonë të brishtë që ka mjekë shumë të zotë, por mjekë njerëz të mirë i gjen dhe nuk i gjen. E ndër profesionet, besoj se te mjeku vlen shumë fjala -njeri. 

***

Lizës i duhej një doktor për të marrë vesh si do t'i shkojë filli i sëmundjes së saj. I duhej një gjinekolog për të shpënë në fund shërimin e sëmundjes. Liza, pagoi pesëqind lekë, për të cilat mori një faturë, bëri gjithë analizat me librezën shëndetësore dhe kur erdhi dita u fut në sallën e operacionit.

Ka vite që nuk bën pushime Liza, sepse asnjëherë financat e familjes nuk e kapërcenin pragun e muajit; ka vite që mendon e numëron duke zbritur një nga një borxhin që i duhet të shlyejë për shtëpinë që bleu. Dhe i duhet të numërojë ende. Dhe sëmundja u gjend si një pykë, si për ta shkundur dhe kujtuar se shëndeti i kërkon pak më shumë vëmendje. Me historitë e hiperbolizuara të dëgjuara lart e poshtë, me të thënat e njërit dhe tjetrit, "mësoi" se pragu i operacionit ishte shumë lekë që duheshin për doktorin, për infermierët dhe doktorët e tjerë! Shtoi dhe një borxh më shumë (për shëndetin nuk kursen njeriu!) dhe u bë gati për operacion. Mjeku para se të futej i siguroi të afërmit se çdo gjë do të shkonte mirë. Hyri në sallë, me bisturi, bashkë me ekipin e tij, i hoqi të keqen që kishte në trup. 

Sikur ajo bisturi të ishte magjike, kur kuptoi se e kishte hequr sëmundjen, nuk e kuptoi se bashkë me të kishte shkulur edhe një të keqe tjetër që kishte zënë rrënjë ashtu si në shumë njerëz të tjerë edhe te Liza. Bisturia e doktor Kosovës i shëroi edhe "sindromën" se pacienti duhet të japë lekë nën dorë, qoftë edhe për doktor Kosovën, për të cilin kjo lloj historie nuk është e para e më sa di, nuk njoh histori të tjetërllojshme nga kjo. Doktor Kosova nuk e njeh dhe nuk e afron asnjëherë idenë se mjeku të operon dhe të kërkon para. Duket si histori kafenesh dhe paksa vulgare si mënyrë rrëfimi, por iu siguroj se Liza jo vetëm u operua, jo vetëm që po i bëhet shërbimi i duhur, sa edhe familja nuk do t'i gjendej kaq pranë, por ato pare që i gjeti borxh për operacionin i shpuri sërish në shtëpi, u "turpërua" me mjekët dhe personelin e Spitalit Universitar Obstetrik - Gjinekologjik "Mbretëresha Geraldinë", pasi ky operacion rrëzoi një mur prej xhamash shpues që është ngritur për mjekët dhe mënyrën se si sillen me pacientët, me njerëzit që kur vijnë në spital janë gati të falin edhe shtëpinë, veç të shërohen.

Rastësia më bëri të mësoj këtë histori, rastësia më bëri të mësoj për Verën që i shërben Lizës me përkushtim, rastësia më bëri të njoh një anestezist që hynte e dilte për të ndjekur ecurinë e post-operacionit, rastësia më njohu me kryemaminë, Diturinë, apo edhe me policin e sjellshëm që vëzhgon derën hyrëse të spitalit që me ëmbëlsi e qetë të lut që nëse hyn te e sëmura, mos shqetëso të tjerat; rastësia më njohu me shumë njerëz që punojnë në atë spital, që kanë një bluzë të bardhë dhe kujdesen ta meritojnë profesionin e tyre. 

Por nuk mund të them se rastësia më njohu me doktor Halim Kosovën, mjekun i cili do të më falë, pasi sa herë e pres ta takoj, sekretarja e tij më shpie në bibliotekë dhe ato dy minuta që rri, për çdo herë, "i vjedh" nga një libër të çmuar të bibliotekës së tij. Jo për veten time, se nuk i kuptoj të fshehtat e mjekësisë, por për tim bir, që, nëse sot është mjek në hapat e parë, të mësojë nga modeli i mjekëve të tillë, që dinë të mbajnë pranë edhe librin, edhe punën, edhe njeriun. Jo vetëm të mësojë nga doktor Kosova, por ta vështrojë në sy e të kuptojë se të jesh mjek, do të thotë të jesh njeri me integritet, me dinjitet dhe personalitet para kujtdo, edhe para të sëmurëve jo të kamur, si Liza. 

Lexojeni këtë histori dhe do të mësoni se profesioni i mjekut është sa i vështirë, aq edhe fisnik dhe shteti duhet të ndërtojë politika për të rishikuar pagat dhe shpërblimin e tyre. Vështrojeni në sy doktor Kosovën dhe do të mësoni se që të kemi drejtues të suksesshëm duhet të kemi profesionalë të mirë, por mbi të gjitha njerëz të përkushtuar. Vështrojeni doktor Kosovën, sepse do të gjeni njeriun që di të kuptojë dhe të sillet njerëzisht; sepse do të gjeni mjekun që di të punojë dhe të sillet profesionalisht; sepse do të gjeni modelin e drejtuesit dhe të menaxherit të suksesshëm të një spitali të tërë si është Spitali Universitar Obstetrik - Gjinekologjik "Mbretëresha Geraldinë". Dhe të gjitha këto, bëjini, nëse kërkoni të kuptoni se përse ky vend ka njerëz që dinë të punojnë, dinë të menaxhojnë, dinë të sillen dhe t'i japin vlera respektit në kuptimin e tij më të pastër. 

Nëse Liza, mësoi sot të vështrojë në sy një mjek si ai dhe i tha -Faleminderit! Mendoj se tërë vështrimi i pahedhur është i shoqërisë dhe mendimit të saj të cungët të trashëguar nga kohë të tjera për mjekun dhe misionin e tij humanitar, që jo vetëm shëron sëmundje, por edhe psikologji të tëra diskriminuese e rrënuese për punën dhe profesionin. Mos paçi sëmundje, por nëse ndodh, mos prisni të merrni borxh për të paguar mjekun, se nuk do t'iu varfërojë borxhi, as paraja, por gjesti. Vështrojeni doktor Kosovën dhe do ta kuptoni se është i pasur, jo për shkak të parave, por për shkak të sjelljes dhe kulturës.



rd
.

----------

